
Pinspire.com - daveambrose
http://www.pinspire.com/hot
======
brandoncordell
I know imitation is supposed to be the sincerest form of flattery™ but this is
ridiculous. This is just a direct copy of Pinterest. I really hope this is a
joke or someone's development practice.

------
robwgibbons
I'm not one to rain on anyone's parade, and great artists steal, etc etc, but
isn't this a complete ripoff of Pinterest?

~~~
grizzlylazer
Yea I have to second you on that as I was completely fooled for a second...how
is this different from Pinterest?

~~~
dlf
It's European ;-)

But no. As far as I can tell it's Pinterest. Maybe they're hoping to get
acquired?

~~~
brandoncordell
acquired... or sued?

------
gf3
That's nuts, I can't believe they even copied the name.

